# Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?



## jakido (21. Dezember 2012)

*Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Hallöchen,

folgendes Problem:

Ich schau zum Frühstück wahnsinnig gern Nachrichten. Nun gibt es in meiner neuen Wohnung leider ein Problem mit den Anschlüssen, was ein TV Gerät in der Küche leider nicht zulässt.

Da ich mir sowieso schon immer ein Tablet holen wollte und ein bekannter Elektronikfachhandel ja z.Zt. Raten mit guter Kondition anbietet, würde ich jetzt gern gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klatsche schlagen wollen - wie man so schön sagt 

Frage: Ist es auf den aktuellen Tablets mit Android möglich, einen Livestream von einer (TV-Sender)Website zu schauen? Also als Beispiel den Livestream von n24.de?

Danke im voraus!

LG
Jakido


----------



## Trolli91 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Ich habs gerade auf meinem SGS2 probiert, Ergebnis: Nein, N24 bekommt er nicht rein. Ich bin mir allerdings sicher das sich das mit einer App beheben lässt und sich in dieser das Programm verfolgen lässt, ich forsche mal nach


----------



## debalz (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Also ich schaue per Zattoo Frühstücksfernsehen bzw. n24, art +7 usw. - das Frühstücksfernsehen geht aber auch über die ARD-App

heißt: ja - livestreams sind mit aktuellen Tablets problemlos anzuschauen


----------



## Trolli91 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Genau das wollte ich soeben auch mitteilen  Schöne Technik


----------



## jakido (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Ich nutze zur Zeit Zattoo fürs Smartphone (Windows Phone 7) - da hab ich frühs leider ständig Abbrüche und "Buffer" Pausen...nun weiß ich nicht, ob das NUR bei Zattoo fürs Smartphone der Fall ist oder ob die generell solche Probleme haben.


----------



## debalz (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Vorausgesetzt die W-Lan-Verbindung ist gut genug, kann nur von meiner kleinen Wohnung reden, geschlossene Türen und Wände stören das Signal natürlich etwas.
Nutze Zattoo nur beim PC oder Tablet - dort wird eher selten gebuffert, insgesamt läufts gut, wenngleich "HD" seinem Namen nicht wirklich gerecht wird...


----------



## jakido (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Verbindung kanns nicht sein, ich weiche (wenn Zattoo zu viel buffert - was eigentlich ständig der Fall ist) auf die downloadbare Tagesschau auf tagesschau.de vom Vortag aus - die läuft wie geschmiert bis zum Schluss. Allerdings ist das auch kein richtiger Livestream. Ich klicke auf "download" und bei WP7 öffnet sich dann das Flashfenster wo das Video abgespielt wird...


----------



## Trolli91 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Ich tendiere stark dazu das die Internetverbindung deines Handys zu schwach ist. Beispiel WLAN:
Am SGS2 läuft Youtube im WLAN wunderbar, bufferfrei. Bei meinem Galaxy Tab wird permanent gebuffert, das hat scheinbar einfach nicht so einen guten WLAN-Chip.

Hast du vielleicht noch andere Smartphones mit denen du das probieren kannst? Was besitzt du eigentlich für eins?


----------



## jakido (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Das ist ein altes Samsung Omnia 7...wie gesagt mit Windows Phone 7 (oder 7.5 - weiß ich jetzt nicht genau).


----------



## jensi251 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Habe genau dasselbe "Problem" wenn man so will.

Ebenfalls ein Omnia. Nehme an das nicht die Verbindung, sondern die App daran schuld ist. Selbst 50cm vom Router entfernt läuft es nicht ohne diese Pausen.


----------



## Trolli91 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Livestreams von Webseiten auf Tablet-PC möglich?*

Also ich habe es mal getestet... auf einem Galaxy Tab 7.0 läuft es ebenso mit viel Bufferzeit, bei meinem Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus allerdings ohne (die liegen nebeneinander)
Vielleicht kommt das Galaxy Tab 7.0 auch einfach nur nicht mit der App klar, ganz ausschließen würde ich das nicht


----------

